
The Internships That Pay Best - #1:Exxon #2:VMware #3:Facebook - parth16
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jacquelynsmith/2012/01/27/the-internships-that-pay-best/
======
gerggerg
_Internships are essential for obvious reasons, and most of us are even
willing to work for free if it means we get the opportunity to hone our
skills_

Internships are not essential. At all. They're generally anti-competitive and
exploitative of the interns. Young people with no experience think they're
essential, but they're just throwing their peers off the boat. You should
never work for free. Period. You're devaluing yourself and your peers and
giving employers carte blanche to skirt labor laws. Never work for free, even
if it's just bringing ass-holes coffee.

